# How do you dispose of old, heating oil barrels attached to the outside of a house?



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

Where are you located?

Are you able to get up on a ladder and do the work yourself?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

shortystubbs said:


> We are selling my parents house. In order to get an FHA loan I understand FHA will require us to remove and dispose of the old, unused for many years, oil barrels hanging on the backside of the house. How do we do this?


Post a photo.
Were these barrels used in lieu of an oil tank?
Do they have oil in them?
If they're empty and dry, you should be able to just throw them out or take them to a scrap metal place. 
Ron


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

Many older houses in New England used kerosene and/or heating oil for room heaters as these older houses did not have central heat. There is a good chance barrels were used for kerosene and very well maybe empty.

Climb up and check to see what is in the barrels by removing the bung at the top and using a flashlight to look inside. Also try moving the barrel to see if it feels like it has contents.

Any contents can be drained into containers for disposal. Most cities and towns offer limited hazardous waste disposal or perhaps a waste oil company would come and get your material.

The barrels must be taken down and neutralized with water and chemicals prior to disposal at a scrap yard. The scrap yard may require the top of the barrel be cut off prior to acceptance.

If this work on ladders is more than you are able to do yourself then you should call a local heating oil company who can probably provide assistance for a fee.

Post pictures and tell us where you are located if you require additional assistance.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

We had to dispose of one so we called our heating oil company.
They drained the oil into a tank on their truck, then removed the tank and took it away.
Call your local company and find out what they would charge.
Some places buy used oil to heat their their shops.


----------

